# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Фигуры пилотов Су-27 в 1:32

## Kasatka

Обзор смоляных пилотов для Су-27 от Мастер Кастерс




http://modelism.airforce.ru/accessor...Figs/index.htm

----------


## Nazar

Ой , а что это у дяденьки за боксерские перчатки на руках ?
Мне Сергей совсем , в отличии от тебя, не понравилось , хотя возможно лучше видеть в живую и дяденька этот какой-то странный. :Eek:

----------


## An-Z

Мдя.. деток дятькой таким пугать.. Кто видел лётные ползунки с ТАКИМИ накладными карманами? Куртка вообще максимально отдалённая от реальной.. Ну ничего, западный потребитель схавает, образ плохо выбритого "русского медведя" передан неплохо..

----------


## Kasatka

давайте еще комментс.. я подкорректирую обзор и переведу на инглиш для западной публики =)

----------


## Nazar

Сергей , здесь комментс один , кроме сурового лица , которым как заметил Андрей , действительно можно пугать людей , господину Джею не удалось ничего , ведь есть масса людей , которые могли-бы ему помочь в этом вопросе , а так получился продукт для тех кому все равно что ставить на диораму , летчика в боксерских перчатках и реперских штанах , или техника в рубашке и галстуке. 
Кстати очень интересно , у техника на голову берет предусмотрен ?

----------


## balu109

Курточка напомнила поздние мессера ПВО Германии, а приветствие "Хайль" в этом мнении укоренило  :Biggrin: 
так вот оно, где продолжение вечной темы Люфт46! под Иркутском дремало и вылилося в Су27! :Tongue:

----------


## An-Z

> давайте еще комментс..


 :Biggrin: Их есть у меня...
Прежде чем моделировать, нужно хотябы примерно представлять, что ты изображаешь, мастера ни капли не утруждались поиском фотографий наших лётчиков. Данный "лётчик", попал по всем элементам практически впросак (надеюсь ты донесёшь до западного потребителя этимологию данного слова).
 В качестве утешения могу сказать, что практически удался им главный и универсальный элемент экипировки лётчика - защитный шлем ЗШ-7А, тут  http://www.redpilot.com/museum/helmets/zsh/zsh7ap.html полно его фоток, можно найти и отличия в форме и деталях... на фото плохо видно, но вполне похоже вышла кислородная маска КМ-35, разве что шланг почему то за спину уходит...
Чтоб было понятнее, в чём ребята облажались можно привести примеры лётной формы. Её не так много.. Начнём с зимней.
1. Комплект одежды нагольной меховой, состоит из куртки и полукомбинезона. Летающих полностью в ней встречал редко, даже в суровые морозы, а уж в унтах лётчиков-истребителей (в служебной ситуации)вообще никогда не видел.  Чаще всего носят нагольную куртку с полукомбинезоном ("ползунками" в простонародье) от нижеперечисленных комплектов
2. Комплект одежды меховой, состоит из куртки и полукомбинезона, верх выполнен из ХБ-ткани, внутри мех (овчина). Выпускаются синие и камуфлированые. Покрой идентичен. Существуют точно такие же по покрою демисезонные комплекты, отличаются утеплителем (ватин). Мех присутствует только на воротнике.
Перчатки. Я встречал только чёрного цвета. Возможно сейчас поставляются и коричневые.. не слышал, не видел.. молодёжь может подскажет.
Обувь, зимой ботинки лётные с высоким берцем, на модели в принципе похоже, на фото плохо видно.
В заключение, добавлю, что при производстве полётов над акваториями морей летают (должны) в ВМСК-4, их фото нетрудно найти..
Если бы спросили у меня совета в какой форме делать фигуру лётчика, я бы посоветовал в форме по покрою похожую на меховую лётную одежду. Лентяи её сделают синей, маньяки распишут камуфляжем, выделят хромом молнии, и т.д. И самое главное, в таком виде, как изображён на фото лётчик имеет право сесть в кабину разве что для фотографирования, для полёта лётчик одевает подвесную систему, которой крепится к катапультному креслу.

----------


## kbv

Да уж... Диспропорциональный дядька получился. На Шарикова похож.

----------


## Kasatka

> Да уж... Диспропорциональный дядька получился. На Шарикова похож.


сто процентов =)
скульптор, кстати, не Джей Лаверти, а другой черт. Забыл имя.. гляну.
вообщем все комменты передам в обзоре.

Спасибо всем! Вот за это и люблю форумы =)

----------


## Волконовский Александр

Небольшой офтоп - навеяло вот это:



> так вот оно, где продолжение вечной темы Люфт46! под Иркутском дремало и вылилося в Су27!


Один коллега на ARC построил такой вот Су-27.

----------


## Sergei Galicky

Давайте еще заодно вспомним вот эти фигурки http://modelism.airforce.ru/figures/...lots/index.htm
и вот эти
http://modelism.airforce.ru/figures/cmk48086/index.htm
Морды конечно страшные у всех, особенно у СМК, страшные русские звери :Biggrin:

----------


## rafik888

Да действительно есть кем запугать западного обывателя, небритый, 60- летний, похожий на бомжа... :Biggrin:

----------


## Kasatka

Андрей, спасибо за комментарии!
но давай не будем смотреть на окраску. Коричневые перчатки, серая куртка.
Давай посмотрим на детали.
Шлем - ок? ок.
куртка? - глядя на представленные тобой фото, видно, что на рукавах (на предплечьях) нет накладных карманов. 
Ботинки - нет молнии.
Ну.. рожа у пилота - жуть. 
ЧТо еще?

что у нас со вторым пилотом?

----------


## haneto

Привет всем Я получил комплект померанцового костюма полета который thougt I, котор нужно быть VMSK-4, но на штемпеле оно написало MSK-5. Я никогда не слышал этого костюма полета. Любое одно может помочь мне дать некоторую информацию? Спасибо много!

Hello,everyone
I got a set of orange flight suit which I thougt to be VMSK-4,but on the stamp it wrote MSK-5.
I have never heard of this flight suit.
Any one can help me to give some information?
Thanks a lot!

----------


## haneto

Больше изображений!

More pictures!

----------


## An-Z

> Андрей, спасибо за комментарии!
> но давай не будем смотреть на окраску.....
> .....что у нас со вторым пилотом?


Пожалста! Как скажешь, покрой куртки и штанов отбалдовый, неимеющий никакойго сходства - это главное. Только ЗШ и верен..
Может я чего пропустил или вопрос не ко мне, но где второй пилот? Кто у нас второй пилот?

----------


## An-Z

> Привет всем Я получил комплект померанцового костюма полета который thougt I, котор нужно быть VMSK-4, но на штемпеле оно написало MSK-5. ...


ВМСК-4 -это комплекс из нескольких костюмов, термозащитного, высотного, морского. Всё нормально, можно носить и летать! Ботиночки вам подсунули какие то левые, шанхайской артели видать...

----------


## haneto

Вы,An-Z

Я был сказан что МСК-5 для пользы пилота вертолета. То истинно?

----------


## An-Z

Нет. В таких костюмах летают на всех видах ЛА. МКС-5 - часть ВМСК-4.
http://www.redpilot.com/museum/suits/other/msk-3m.html
На фото я перед полётом на Ка-27.

----------


## haneto

Славная съемка! 

Я понимаю теперь. Большое спасибо!

----------


## Kasatka

> Пожалста! Как скажешь, покрой куртки и штанов отбалдовый, неимеющий никакойго сходства - это главное. Только ЗШ и верен..
> Может я чего пропустил или вопрос не ко мне, но где второй пилот? Кто у нас второй пилот?



Андрей, второй пилот  - это который в противоперегрузочном костюме.

----------


## An-Z

на фоне первого - шедевр

----------

